# Behr paint peeling off of fresh drywall in bathroom



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

did they let the primer dry completely before they painted? is it just the behr that's peeling or is it all peeling?


----------



## marcian (Aug 25, 2012)

*Paint peeling off*

Just the paint is peeling off. I wasn't home when they were painting so I have no idea if they let it dry completely. I called Home Depot and they said you need to let the primer dry at least 2 hours before painting. So bummed because it was a fresh start and it's already messed up.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

3 reasons I don't buy paint at HD. Behr. Kilz and the great advice and knowledge that isn't behind the counter. 
I will however buy primers that say Zinnser on them.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

marcian said:


> Just the paint is peeling off. I wasn't home when they were painting so I have no idea if they let it dry completely. I called Home Depot and they said you need to let the primer dry at least 2 hours before painting. So bummed because it was a fresh start and it's already messed up.


 
Well, beside what brush said( and agree with) 2 hour dry time is not enough, even if it says so on the can. I do not and would not use either product but I would bet if it was all done in a day, that is the problem. Let it dry for a day or so and see what happens.


----------



## marcian (Aug 25, 2012)

Is this just a Behr and Kilz problem or the way it was painted? Only the ceiling has peeled so far....now I'm worried about the rest of the bathroom. They are coming back on Monday to sand and repaint the ceiling. What are the changes the entire bathroom starts to peel when we start taking showers???


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I really can't imagine this being a painting problem unless they globbed paint on with a brush and slopped the walls with a roller. Your mistake was buying Behr. Do a search, not only on here, but all over the internet. You will find that Behr paint is the #1 complained about product in the entire cyber world. If the ceiling is peeling it's possible that drywall dust got trapped under the paint film somehow or there is some sort of moisture issue like a vent not working properly in the BR. Just check those types of things before you panic about the paint job.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Brushjockey said:


> 3 reasons I don't buy paint at HD. Behr. Kilz and the great advice and knowledge that isn't behind the counter.
> I will however buy primers that say Zinnser on them.


Too, too true. If the source of advice is wearing an orange or blue apron run as fast as you can! For the most part, even if you found the one in the store with actual knowledge and experience, they have nothing you need to buy from them. Stay out of those places and especially for paint.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Gymschu said:


> I really can't imagine this being a painting problem unless they globbed paint on with a brush and slopped the walls with a roller. Your mistake was buying Behr. Do a search, not only on here, but all over the internet. You will find that Behr paint is the #1 complained about product in the entire cyber world. If the ceiling is peeling it's possible that drywall dust got trapped under the paint film somehow or there is some sort of moisture issue like a vent not working properly in the BR. Just check those types of things before you panic about the paint job.


True. Even the comments about Behr on the Consumer Reports site mostly fall into the "what the H were you thinking?" as pertains to their rating of Behr paint. Quite funny unless in a situation like yours and you find yourself living it. 

If the painters have not done the walls at all yet, I would switch both primer and paint. Take the failed BEHR back and scream for your money back. If you have unopened Kilz, turn that in too.

I am surprised your painters let you pick the paint, and especially Behr. There is a lesson learned if they recommended something else I hope?


----------



## marcian (Aug 25, 2012)

*Paint peeled in bathroom*

Thanks so much for all the help everyone! Home Depot is right down the street, it was convenient for me...I work a lot of hours and I just wanted to pick a paint color. I regret it so much now. 

The painter are people hired by the contractor. They are not from here...we have a language barrier. 

The entire bathroom is painted, the ceiling was the thing that has peeled. 

We have not taken showers in it yet...the water isn't hooked up yet.

How can I fix this? Should they sand everything down? If they sand everything do I need primer again? 

If I need primer again can you please recommend one and please recommend a good paint. Both have to be low or no VOC. I can't imagine how much this mistake is going to cost me? I'm so mad at myself. 

Thanks again soooo much!!!!


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

You hired a contractor. It is his responsibility to make it right for you.
Period.
I don't understand how it should cost you at all. He is doing the work. If his guys applied incorrectly ( and really that primer and paint , while not the best , should not fail that easy, I see applicator error. Everyone loves to blame the paint..)

Do not pay him until he does. I expect to satisfy my customers, and my reputation is my business. This does not sound like nit picking , this sounds like he is using people who don't know what they're doing.

It actually isnt and shouldn't be up to you to pick the product, and particularly not to get it. But if that was how the contract ( you do have a contract, right??) was written, you have to work with that. 

Your answer does not lie with us, it is with him. 
Being educated and informed is not a bad thing on your part though.

If you can take a picture of the problem and post it here it might help.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

yes ^:yes:


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

marcian said:


> Hello - We are having our bathroom renovated. We had brand new dry wall put it. I bought Behr paint and primer combined in white satin finish. When I brought it home the painter insisted I get primer, they said the Behr paint and primer combined would not cover enough. So I went back to Home Depot and got Kilz, the green one with less smell made for drywall and bathrooms. They painted yesterday, when I got home from work I noticed the paint peeling in the corner on the ceiling. What did they do wrong? What did I do wrong? Thanks for any help. Ps. we did not take a shower in the bathroom yet.


The products used are okay, though certainly not the top of the line. If they both primed, and painted, within the same day they didn't let the primer set up and cure for a long enough period of time.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

marcian said:


> Just the paint is peeling off. I wasn't home when they were painting so I have no idea if they let it dry completely. I called Home *Depot and they said you need to let the primer dry at least 2 hours before painting.* So bummed because it was a fresh start and it's already messed up.


That's stupid advice, but I'm having a hard time understanding why a "professional" painter would do something like that. They should know better.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Brushjockey said:


> You hired a contractor. It is his responsibility to make it right for you.
> Period.
> I don't understand how it should cost you at all. He is doing the work. If his guys applied incorrectly ( and really that primer and paint , while not the best , should not fail that easy, I see applicator error. Everyone loves to blame the paint..)
> 
> ...


Right.

There are a lot of things wrong with this scenario - and it all keeps coming back to the painters. Why would they let the homeowner pick any old paint? And why would they not know better than to paint almost immediately after priming?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's some more.
If they are actually painters, they have a proceedure, including prefered products and techniques, plus knowledge of how and when to apply that they would bring to the job. 
Sounds like these guys had non of that.

To those reading- this is why you get contractors that know their biz, have a good track record and rep. It is not good to just choose on price, because this is maybe what you get from a low baller.

And always get a contract with at least something about procedure spelled out. it is protection for both you and the contractor. know what you are getting, and if that isn't what happens it is up to the contractor to make it happen.


----------



## marcian (Aug 25, 2012)

*Pics of peeling paint*

Ok, what happened was my husband and I bought everything for the remodel. We were going to do it ourselves and then realized we were way over our head. So it started out with us having everything for them. Yes, they are going to fix it. The same guys that put it the tile did the painting. The contractor does have a good rep, I don't understand why he would pick these guys to paint?? Only the paint peeled, not the kilz primer. I've attached photos.

Since they are going to sand I think I should get better paint.


----------



## marcian (Aug 25, 2012)

*Pics of peeling paint*

Wish they had a delete button ;(


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Can the edge of that be grabbed and more than what you see peel off? There is clearly an adhesion problem.
And the surface underneath looks suspect- it isn't just clearly white primer.
If it were me, first I'd see if the problem was just around the edges or if it was a problem with the whole surface.
Remove all that is not adhering.
Prime all with a clear penetrating sealer called Gardz to nail it down and give a dependable substrate.
Mud the irregulatites smooth. sand and reprime.
Paint with a quality eggshell finish. Go to a real paint store. ( or have them) 
I like Benj Moore regal Select for that, but there are many good choices. 
For a real painter how to do what I just described is not a daunting task.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

^^^^^^As usual, BJ nailed it. It looks like NO PRIMER was used or if it was, it failed to adhere to the substrate.


----------



## marcian (Aug 25, 2012)

You're right Brushjockey, it was the drywall underneath. Everything peeled. They didn't do a good job on the wall either...it's not peeling but there are marks that you can see. 

Just to be clear - I'm going to have them peel off everything on the ceiling. Put the clear Gardz problem surface sealer on the ceiling - fix any problems they see, sand then put more Gardz primer on then paint? 

How should I have them fix the wall...it looks like it needs to be sanded and the divots need to be fixed. Should I have them put the Gardz on that as well, even though it is not peeling??? 

I can't thank you enough for all your advise


----------



## marcian (Aug 25, 2012)

They used kilz primer - and the behr paint that has primer in it. Wondering if it was all to thick to stick on the wall? I'm taking it all back to Home Depot...they suck!

They do carry the Gardz at Home Depot though.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Read over my procedure again- I think I covered it. Needs each and every step listed. Skip none.

You are missing the mud part- sanding alone won't make it smooth again.

It might have been because they put it over a dusty wall with out dusting off.
And forget about the phrase "Paint with primer in it. "
It is false advertizing. Primer. Paint. two different things in how they act and what they do. And there is better of both categories.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

marcian said:


> You're right Brushjockey, it was the drywall underneath. Everything peeled. They didn't do a good job on the wall either...it's not peeling but there are marks that you can see.
> 
> Just to be clear - I'm going to have them peel off everything on the ceiling. Put the clear Gardz problem surface sealer on the ceiling - fix any problems they see, sand then put more Gardz primer on then paint?
> 
> ...


Whoa - wow! This picture makes me wonder if the even wiped down the drywall before the threw the paint on. And did they even use the primer? I mean, the exposed drywall looks exactly like it would before any primer or anything. If primer was used at all, it simply did not adhere. None of it.


----------



## marcian (Aug 25, 2012)

No one knows but the walls and them! I've asked the contractor to send someone else. They clearly don't know what they are doing.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

What amazes me is that it looks like they skipped the primer. Now, how much time did that really save them? In the end, it's gonna cost them more than they will ever know.........callbacks, bad references, loss of work from contractor.........hopefully lesson learned.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

marcian said:


> No one knows but the walls and them! I've asked the contractor to send someone else. They clearly don't know what they are doing.


 
NOW you got it. These yahoos do not have a clue:no:

Hopefully he actually sends a painter:whistling2: and not the carpenter or electrician:laughing:


----------



## marcian (Aug 25, 2012)

It was Behr paint and primer in one. Now I know that there is no such thing as good paint and primer in one and Behr paint sucks.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

question ? is that blue board drywall . cant say for sure what i'm looking at.blue board drywall is for veneer plaster application and not painting directly over. if its not, oh well just a thought.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

marcian said:


> It was Behr paint and primer in one. Now I know that there is no such thing as good paint and primer in one and Behr paint sucks.


Behr Paint does not suck. It is a lower-quality paint than what most professional choose to use, though I do know that some use it. It's a middle-of-the-road paint that just is what it is. Not the worst paint, and certainly not the best.

It's kind of like a Ford Focus. It's okay, but don't kid yourself into thinking that it's going to drive & ride like a Mercedes.


----------



## marcian (Aug 25, 2012)

I just want something that lasts and goes on good. I've spent a lot on this bathroom, it seems silly to get a middle of the road paint.


----------



## marcian (Aug 25, 2012)

ltd said:


> question ?
> 
> 
> > is that blue board drywall
> ...


The blue board is actually gypsum board for bathrooms, it's mold resistant. Sorry, I was calling it dry wall the whole time when I should have been calling it gypsum board.


----------



## jerry omara (Aug 18, 2012)

It was mentioned they probably didn't wipe the ceiling and walls down with damp sponge to remove joint compound dust ,so keep that in mind when they spackle again when it dries and after they sand again they should wipe it down with damp sponge Benjamin Moore makes a primer called fresh start #02300 zinzer makes a primer called smart primer both very good smart primer dries in couple hours fresh start a little longer it doesn't hurt to have a fan blowing across primed surfaces after that's dry I would use Ben-Moore pearl finish on walls and ceiling or maybe a matte finish on ceiling . That decision shouldn't have been left up to you they should have told you what they were going to use as far as the product and the finish you pick the color but you can't go wrong with Benjamin Moore and the people in the paint store are knowledgeable enough to help you with questions you might have they are in the paint stores that I use in new York


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

marcian said:


> I just want something that lasts and goes on good. I've spent a lot on this bathroom, it seems silly to get a middle of the road paint.


Makes sense. That's the great thing about having choices!


----------

